# What I've learned about Autism



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

I had assumed I've Aspergers since around 2015. That was mainly because of few sensory difficulties I had. Namely an aversion to touch, light-sensitivity and sound-sensitivity. I was also experiencing frequent migraine headaches that made me feel miserable. Then I adopted the idea of sensory-overload to explain to myself why I felt overwhelmed most of the time. But I didn't seriously consider myself as being on the autism spectrum. I didn't quite realize what Autism is and how it affected me until recently.
By recalling memories from my childhood and from how I experience the world everyday I understand that I belong on the autism spectrum.

I listened to a talk called "Living with Autism" by the famous Temple Grandin. I learned many things by listening to this one talk. I'm very grateful for her work and I wish her the best of health. So as a person on the autism spectrum I shouldn't dwell on my condition but I shouldn't ignore it and try to hide it either. The idea is to find a natural balance in order to function properly. My hope is with the help of few right medications and some right training I'll be able to work at a job like other people.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I thought I was on the spectrum at one point too. I mean there's a lot going on right now, and I'm pretty sure I have some neurological condition, but I look at my younger self and know that I always felt "off" and disconnected and had many autistic-like traits. Not sure if it was or not. I was tested several years ago though, and they were very wishy-washy about the diagnosis, which makes sense. I fit in some domains, but not in others. But for me, a label on its own is just pointless. I'd rather know exactly what is going on in my brain and what I can and cannot do to change my present state. What am I capable of? What am I incapable of? That kind of thing. Unfortunately, my many years in psychiatry did not help me with this issue. Instead of clarifying, psychiatry does a great job of obscuring a person's issues. At least that has been my experience. So glad I'm no longer a part of the mental health system.

Sorry, I think I just went on a little tangent there.

But anyways, have you though about getting officially tested? (Or have you already?) I wish you well on your path of self-discovery!


----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi Chip1021,

Thanks for the reply. I understand what you mean.

I hope we could catch up sometime soon. My brother got married last week so last couple of weeks I had some work related to that.

So for me, besides my sensory issues, my main autistic traits are mind-blindness and a very less emotional response. I think those two might be related and the latter trait might be a result of the former trait. I've found workarounds to deal with mind-blindness and to interact with people in a polite and sympathetic way.


----------

